# Martin's Aquarium Toppers?



## WolfPuppy (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello! I'm new here, and I don't have any ratties yet, but I want to be well prepared for my new babies when I get them.

Does anyone have any experience with the Martin's Two-Story 20-gallon long aquarium topper? The item number is RT-635. I plan on using this cage to house two female rats. Of course, I will cover the wire floors with something else to prevent foot damage.

I like the idea of using a tank topper for my rats so that I can line the aquarium with bedding and add lots of toys. I kept a dwarf hamster in an aquarium without a topper in the past and that worked well for me. I know that rats need a lot more room, thus why I thought the topper would be a good option.

Here is a picture of the cage:









Thanks for your input!

~Wolfie


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Do not get an aquarium or a topper. The tank has no airflow and is extremely bad for rats delicate respiratory systems. I recommend you get a cage. You can still add lots of toys and bedding in the cage.

I can't stress it enough how bad tanks are for rats. The only time they're acceptable is if you have a pregnant mama, as the pups can't fall out of the nest like that can in some cages.


----------



## scarletbegonias (Oct 24, 2012)

*shrug* ive used those for quarantine (only cage I had at the time) and baby rats that couldn't be housed in my other cage until they were big enough. I never had any problems with it but again, it was only for a short time and they spent quite a bit of time outside the cage.

personally I think you should try to avoid the tank thing. it might cost more to get a wire/bar cage but it could potentially save you a lot of money in the long run if your rat came down with a respiratory infection (which rats are already notorious for).

I housed my first ever rat in a tank for most of his life actually and he never had any problems but I cleaned it religiously and the room had good air flow - that being said, I really think that was just dumb luck and had I known better I certainly wouldn't have kept him in there. When I found out that they're not suitable, right away I went out and splurged (orr should I say my dad did - I was 13 ) on a $75 two level cage, which he thought was horrendously priced (imagine what he thought when I bought a DCN brand new lol!).

anyway, im rambling. I highly recommend you continue looking for a more suitable cage. your ratties will thank you


----------



## WolfPuppy (Jan 11, 2015)

Okay, thank you for the advice, guys. I would never house rats in an aquarium alone, but I thought that if the aquarium portion was only one of three stories, that the ventilation would be adequate. 

If the aquarium with the topper wouldn't work, does anyone have any recommendations for another cage? The critter nation one is probably too big for us, but I was looking at the Petco rat manor or the Martin's rat skyscraper. The Petco rat manor seemed a little small for two rats, though. The rat skyscraper seems like a good alternative, with the same dimensions as the aquarium with the two-story topper. That seems nice and spacious.

Thanks,
Wolfie


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Martin's cages are very well built and the bar spacing is always 1/2 inch, which you will need if you have girls. They can escape anything larger than 1/2 inch.


----------



## WolfPuppy (Jan 11, 2015)

Okay. Thanks again for the advice. I'll probably be going with the Martin's Rat Skyscraper then. I wasn't aware of that fact about the bar spacing in Martin's cages - definitely very important to have the spacing be tight enough! I didn't like the horizontal bars of the rat manor.

Time to order a cage! Now all I need is a couple rats.


----------

